

Here’s the map of the world, if size was determined by market cap - bandrami
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/heres-the-map-of-the-world-if-size-was-determined-by-market-cap-2015-08-12?dist=countdown&link=sfmw_fb

======
sandworm101
Is this all capitalization, or just publicly-traded companies? I suspect there
is plenty of capitalization in china that isn't properly represented as it is
not publicly traded.

